# School for primary3



## aston (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all, my family will be moving to hongkong by july. My daughter is currently on her primary3 in singapore and i guess in hk she will still be in primary 3 by sept... Anyone can recommend school around new territories? we plan to live at lohar place. I heard of a school called st. Paul but cannot find the website. They said I can also
apply for govt subsidy as well, please tell
me how.
Thank you!


----------

